# What do you know about methergine?



## Britishmum (Dec 25, 2001)

I saw my ob today, and she did an u/s which showed that my miscarriage is almost complete. She's worried about it taking too much longer and the chances of infection, so prescribed me methergine for me to take this weekend, along with a course of antibiotics that she said I could either elect to take anyway, or keep on hand in case I started feeling the symptoms of an infection.

She has been very supportive of my letting this miscarriage progress naturally. I'm relieved that it hasn't taken too long (ten days since we discovered no heartbeat). The timing if I take the methergine is good, being a weekend when dh will be here to look after the children.

I'm feeling OK with taking it, but just wanted to see if there is anything I should know that might give me a different perspective. She warned me that I may feel icky, which I can handle if I have help with the children, but does anyone know anything else about this drug?

Thanks.


----------



## davidsmama (Oct 4, 2002)

I was given methergine after one of my m/c because I kept bleeding (about 3 weeks and I ended up with a d&c for an incomplete m/c). It is a vessel constrictor and the only side effect that I remember is feeling a little bit dizzy and a bit of a headache.

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## Britishmum (Dec 25, 2001)

Thanks Davidsmama. It looks like I might not have to take it after all. I had really bad cramping all night. I phoned the ob this morning and she said to wait it out. She'll do another ultrasound on Tuesday.

I'm hopeful now that nature might just handle this alone, which is what I really wanted. Keeping my fingers crossed.

What a roller coaster this is though.


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

, I'm so sorry you're going through this. I wish there were some easy answers to what will happen next.

I've never heard of Methergine, but found this information on the internet. http://www.healthsquare.com/newrx/met1256.htm

I do hope you don't have to go that rout. Know that we're here no matter what happens thinking of you.


----------



## karenpl (Dec 18, 2001)

{{{ Britishmum }}}

Could you just give it some more time before taking the methergine? It sounds like your body is doing the things it should be doing, she could just monitor you, either with u/s or with blood tests.

So sorry for your loss!

Karen


----------



## Britishmum (Dec 25, 2001)

Thanks. Wow, Ms Mom, the info at that website made me very glad I haven't taken it. Although of course the lists of possible side effects are always scarey. And of course, an anesthetic is dangerous in itself, and hopefully I've avoided that.

I've had some more cramping and smaller clots over the weekend and am hoping that the u/s on Tuesday will show that the miscarriage is over. The ob said she's worried about infection, but I've had no symptoms so far. I have the antibiotics just in case, but haven't taken them.

The cramping is continuing although the bleeding has slowed right down. I suppose this is normal, I've read a few people here say that theirs continued a while.

What a hard few weeks it's been, but even if I do end up with a d&c, I"m very glad that I didnt do it to remove the baby. The baby was born peacefully here at home. And just as I'd prayed, all the hard periods were when dh was home and the children were asleep.


----------



## wolfmom (Jan 10, 2003)

britishmum - i just wanted to lend you some support! i allowed my body a natural miscarrage too and it was very difficult but i am SO glad i did it! i feel more complete in my healing knowing that i helped by body take care of itself and my baby. btw, 10 days is not too long - it was 2 wks from when we found out about the baby's death to when my body started the mc and another week and a half to 2 for the completion. just take is slow and listen to your body. peace and health to you!


----------



## Britishmum (Dec 25, 2001)

Well, I'm so glad that I didnt take it. It was a slow process, but my miscarriage took care of itself naturally. Like you, wolfmom, I feel so much better that I did it this way. I think it gave me time to work through the emotions alongside the physical process.

Now I move on to the slow process of trying to recover emotionally when just about everyone else seems to think it's over, so I should be fine now. All's well in their worlds, so why isn't it in mine? So, I pretend it is. I just wish that that were true.


----------

